# How much tongue is too much tongue?



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

So the question is, just how much tongue do you like in a kiss? I've recently started hanging out with someone who hates any kind of tongue kissing and I guess I'm finding it sort of odd? Its hard to gauge with a poll so I'll just put 3 general choices. Feel free to elaborate.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

None. And I'm married. I never really liked it.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't like kissing. I prefer rubbing my face all over theirs.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

A mix.

Though I had someone go a bit overboard once, it literally felt like they were trying to lick the back of my neck by going through my mouth.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I always thought it was a little of both when I was inexperienced with kissing but then I met this dude and WOW! He sure knew how to use it-- wait are we talking making out or kissing?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Tongue is used the majority of the time. How do people make out without using tongue?


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

A mix. Generally though, less is more.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I don't really care much for tongue


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Tongue is used the majority of the time. How do people make out without using tongue?


you took the words out of my mouth :clap


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

when I use tongue I get a tingling sensation and I don't mean in my mouth. that's why ...unless I'm wired extra sensitive. I'll take that.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like a bit of tongue. Tongue darting around the mouth, though? Blehhhhh.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You're supposed to taste each others' uvulas, so stick that tongue all the way in until she gags. That's how real mates kiss, and then out vomits a fetus, which you then need to put under artificial light and heat for it to grow into a big chicken like baby.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

A little bit of tongue maybe. Too much saliva and it kinda feels a bit disgusting? Never had any french kisses, just some normal light kisses.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If there is too much saliva you just stop for a second, wipe it off with your hand and go in for more.


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If there is too much saliva you just stop for a second wipe it off with your hand and go in for more.


Ugh. <gagging>


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

frank81 said:


> A little bit of tongue maybe. Too much saliva and it kinda feels a bit disgusting? Never had any french kisses, just some normal light kisses.





frank81 said:


> Ugh. <gagging>


I thought you said you were in a few relationships before in another thread. How did you never french kiss?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Where's the option for "Doesn't matter as long as I get to touch her"?


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Depends who's tongue it is...

ಠ‿ಠ


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

None. Kinda makes me gag <_<;


----------



## Sylvee (Aug 22, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> Depends who's tongue it is...
> 
> ಠ‿ಠ


lol, exactly....


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i voted for zero tongue but i never kissed anyone anyway and i am bacteria and virus phobic lol


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I thought you said you were in a few relationships before in another thread. How did you never french kiss?


Emm... Sometimes couple do certain things together, but not everything. I feel comfortable holding hands and hugging. And the french kiss thing, I felt it was too "hot" for her reserved character.

I remember years back I went for a date with her and as we were about to go home, it flooded so the train won't be moving till the flood subsided. I walked her home (which was nearby) and wanted to spend the night at her house. Her mom heard about the flood and gave me a surprise (deliberate I believe) question asking me where I'll be spending the night. (Hmm. I was already in a relationship with her daughter, and I couldn't go home due to the flood, and she was wondering where I should spend the night?). So I quickly answered that I already planned to stay at a friend's house which was nearby. My gf apologized to me the next day due to her conservative parents.

Many asians are moderately reserved. That goes for me too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

frank81 said:


> Emm... Sometimes couple do certain things together, but not everything. I feel comfortable holding hands and hugging. And the french kiss thing, I felt it was too "hot" for her reserved character.
> 
> I remember years back I went for a date with her and as we were about to go home, it flooded so the train won't be moving till the flood resided. I walked her home (which was nearby) and wanted to spend the night at her house. Her mom heard about the flood and gave me a surprise (deliberate I believe) question asking me where I'll be spending the night. (Hmm. I was already in a relationship with her daughter, and I couldn't go home due to the flood, and she was wondering where I should spend the night?). So I quickly answered that I already planned to stay at a friend's house which was nearby. My gf apologized to me the next day due to her conservative parents.
> 
> Many asians are moderately reserved. That goes for me too.


So you didn't have sex? What part of Asia are you guys from?


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

komorikun said:


> So you didn't have sex? What part of Asia are you guys from?


Malaysia to be precise. She was a well-behaved, good-mannered girl from a conservative chinese family. Nope, we never did it as we were still in our secondary school years (I think you call it sophomore or junior years in the U.S.?) and I was also a bit conservative back then. I'm a lot more open-minded now, but those were the days when she wouldn't even wear a short skirt.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Eww. Tongues are gross, get out of my mouth ;____;


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

If I cannot get air that is too much. Anything else is fine.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

What if her tongue is split like this:










It would be like a double french kiss.


----------

